# Signs&Warnings for pregnancy in the "Westie" breed! Need/Want Info



## TanyaBdrx (Dec 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: I have a 2 yo "Westie" in her 3rd season. I am new to the West Highland breed and altho have educated myself throughout the yrs I know I have and am willing to learn more!
My question: Kiki was left with a friend while I was out of town for Thxgiving holiday (while in season) her sister, another Westie owner, male) was visiting. I agreed to mate the two. I was a bit reluctant b/c of my absence. They viewed the pair locking 1x and breifly a 2nd and were alone together for 4hrs in a small room unattended. This was over 3wks ago and my bitch, KiKi, is still spotting, swollen, and acting as if she is still "in heat" Is this normal??? I have bred large breed dogs b4 and never exp this. Her temp is normal but my concern is she is panting, mounting my other female, and constantly licking. Any and all help/advice is appreciated.
BUT pls do not respond w/ how I shouldnt be a BYB and leave this to the "Pros." I take great care of my animals and do not use them as "$$$ makers"


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

You may not see yourself as a BYB - but you and your friend have not exactly behaved in a responsible way. An in-season bitch and a dog should NEVER be left unattended and it doesn't exactly sound like you have done much in the way of researching just how suitable this male was for your bitch.  Those of us who do breed responsibly will travel huge distances to use the most suitable dog for our bitches, not just use one that happens to be of the same breed and convenient 

Back to your question - I would advise you to take your bitch to the vet for a thorough check. She may well have an infection.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Go to the vet


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

So you admit you're a BYB, nice.

All I can say is go to your vet.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

not a backyard breeder then, I will give you that. You are however a SRB, small room breeder, which is just as bad. To be honest, it really doesn't matter where the mating takes place, but the fact that these dogs were left unattended!! The male could have ravaged and broken the female risking infection, and the female could have strained the male to the point where both would've needed emergency vet care. SOMEONE SHOULD ALWAYS BE PRESENT FOR A MATING.

Have you done any health testing on these two dogs at all? Hips, eyes, liver/kidney function, thyroid, echo/holter?

The westie suffers from a LOT of health problems due to people breeding willy nilly with the first dogs of opposite gender that they can get their hands on. You can read up about some of the common health concerns here:

Westie Health Concerns

Have you even had your dogs checked for doggie STDs before putting them together? Did you even know that those exist?

Please take your girl to the vet, ask about the mismate jab, this litter SHOULDN'T go through, I'm sorry, but you have done this entirely incorrectly. I am only interested in the safety and wellbeing of the animals involved!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

TanyaBdrx said:


> :thumbsup: I have a 2 yo "Westie" in her 3rd season. I am new to the West Highland breed and altho have educated myself throughout the yrs I know I have and am willing to learn more!
> My question: Kiki was left with a friend while I was out of town for Thxgiving holiday (while in season) her sister, another Westie owner, male) was visiting. I agreed to mate the two. I was a bit reluctant b/c of my absence. They viewed the pair locking 1x and breifly a 2nd and were alone together for 4hrs in a small room unattended. This was over 3wks ago and my bitch, KiKi, is still spotting, swollen, and acting as if she is still "in heat" Is this normal??? I have bred large breed dogs b4 and never exp this. Her temp is normal but my concern is she is panting, mounting my other female, and constantly licking. Any and all help/advice is appreciated.
> BUT pls do not respond w/ how I shouldnt be a BYB and leave this to the "Pros." I take great care of my animals and do not use them as "$$$ makers"





Ridgielover said:


> You may not see yourself as a BYB - but you and your friend have not exactly behaved in a responsible way. An in-season bitch and a dog *should NEVER be left unattended *and it doesn't exactly sound like you have done much in the way of researching just how suitable this male was for your bitch.  Those of us who do breed responsibly will travel huge distances to use the most suitable dog for our bitches, not just use one that happens to be of the same breed and convenient
> 
> Back to your question - I would advise you to take your bitch to the vet for a thorough check. She may well have an infection.





casandra said:


> not a backyard breeder then, I will give you that. You are however a SRB, small room breeder, which is just as bad. To be honest, it really doesn't matter where the mating takes place, but the fact that these dogs were left unattended!! The male could have ravaged and broken the female risking infection, and the female could have strained the male to the point where both would've needed emergency vet care. *SOMEONE SHOULD ALWAYS BE PRESENT FOR A MATING.*
> 
> Have you done any health testing on these two dogs at all? Hips, eyes, liver/kidney function, thyroid, echo/holter?
> 
> ...


Thats what my words would have been on the mating matter

*An in-season bitch and a dog should NEVER be left unattended*

It sounds like your bitch has a infection from the UNATTENDED mating 
Plz take her to the vets


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG how totally irresponsible leaving a dog and an in season bitch unattended ffs. words fail me........................................


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

dexter said:


> OMG how totally irresponsible leaving a dog and an in season bitch unattended ffs. words fail me........................................


me too
but nothing surprizes me anymore
another cash crop lot of puppies in the making
no thought for anything other than the money the pups make


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

a friends dog was like this, turned out she had pyo. get her to the vets asap, or at least phone the vet and get some advice... tonight


----------



## TanyaBdrx (Dec 10, 2009)

Wooow, thanks for all the responces and lashings. =O
I do thank you ALL for your concern and info. For the record, I/we have reasearched both dogs health and were going to match up the two for the future upon my return. It was a bit ignorant on my part to leave my "Kiki" in season, I ADMIT that! I wasnt told about the room until I returned. Thanks Again and KiKi will be going to our vet Monday.


----------

